# I did it again!!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a lady that got my handout at the Polish festival during the summer call and want a carving for her dad for Xmas.

She wanted a flag, bald eagle, polish eagle, and marine symbol on the same piece, since he was equally proud of his military background and Polish roots. She also wanted it be able to be handed down when the time came. Oh, and she wanted the family name on it too.

That's a lot of stuff to put on one piece 22 x 18. The Marine reference was the stumper. Trying to make something not stick out but still be there. Came up with this and she was ecstatic.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job as usual, John! Don't you just love fulfilling the grand ideas people come up with!! You say, 'Sure, I can do that' and then you walk away saying, 'How in the _world _am I going to do THAT!!??' LOL!

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Excellent!

4D


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, Really nice. I love the two renditions of the Eagle, and Always Faithful speaks to the best in people, military or not.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Don't you just love fulfilling the grand ideas people come up with!! You say, 'Sure, I can do that' and then you walk away saying, 'How in the _world _am I going to do THAT!!??' LOL!
> 
> David


Lot of truth in that!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You do a great job of combining those 3D models, John. I still struggle with that so I tend to avoid the concept. Your work shows how exceptional the end result can be when done well. Very nice.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Never easy to put lots of themes in one piece. you pulled it off in grand fashion. nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job John . I bet she was happy with the outcome , as there’s a lot of detail and nice artwork in there. 
If I ever get mine , I may have to fly down south and take a few lessons.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work, John! Your are the master of all things Polish!!

Dave


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work, John! Your are the master of all things Polish!!
> 
> Dave


Now that’s funny right there :lol:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work, John! Your are the master of all things Polish!!
> 
> There's a story how I got doing the Polish stuff. Not really funny, but ironic.
> 
> I'm not Polish - not the least little bit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I may have to fly down south and take a few lessons.


You'd be better off going North to Scott's place or farther South to see Prof Henry, cjskelton, or MT Stringer. I just get lucky occasionally with something passable.

But I wouldn't pass up the chance to have a cold one or two and a steak with you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, John.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As always very nice, John.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love it John. I am a proud Canadian and we have many Eagles in Canada, so I got a tattoo of a Bald Eagle in flight with it's wings spread on my bicep when I was 25 and I haven't regretted it for a second. I also appreciate the Polish Eagle for my family had many Polish friends. My father also spoke Polish. My grandfather came to Canada from the Ukraine more than a century ago.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh, when they picked it up, she gave me a $25 tip - - which I tried not to take. She insisted so I threw in the camping sign she had her eye on while here. I gotta quit being such a nice guy. It'll ruin my reputation.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work as always John. Well done.


----------

